# Best adult entertainment for couples



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

I hope that this topic is not unwelcome or controversial, but for those of you that are not anti-adult entertainment, what are some good resources for couples friendly, or female friendly erotica or pornography? 

Ladies feel free to comment obviously as well. Just wondering what was out there for those of you more versed in the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I know Playgirl used to do some porn catered towards being more 'female friendly' than something Brazzers churns out.
We really enjoy anything by Passion HD as it tends to be more sensual. Also Nubiles.com do some good stuff and EroticaX. Hope that helps!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There is so much range in what people like. There are females who enjoy explicit bdsm porn.

Generally though, I think some of the high end amateur stuff is the best bet to start. While Abby Winters mostly does lesbian stuff, they have some very good male / female couples. Generally amateurs genuinely enjoying themselves, not fake pornstars.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Bowling with unlimited beer/wings is my kind of Adult Entertainment :grin2:


----------



## NothingsOriginal (Sep 23, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Bowling with unlimited beer/wings is my kind of Adult Entertainment :grin2:


I sat here hitting the "Like" button about 10 times, until I realized it was just toggling like/unlike. 

All women are different. My Wife likes anything with a halfway plausible plot, and anything with Nina Hartley in it. But we only partake of Adult Entertainment maybe once per year lately.


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

LongParFour said:


> I hope that this topic is not unwelcome or controversial, but for those of you that are not anti-adult entertainment, what are some good resources for couples friendly, or female friendly erotica or pornography?
> 
> Ladies feel free to comment obviously as well. Just wondering what was out there for those of you more versed in the subject.
> 
> ...


Wife and I enjoy the occassional PassionHD or X-Art videos.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife's really into home renovation shows.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just have sex! If you prefer movies or porn, video yourselves and watch it another time.

Be a doer, not a viewer.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> Just have sex! If you prefer movies or porn, video yourselves and watch it another time.
> 
> Be a doer, not a viewer.


Agreed 100%!
I was going to say each other, is the best form!


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

NothingsOriginal said:


> I sat here hitting the "Like" button about 10 times, until I realized it was just toggling like/unlike.
> 
> All women are different. My Wife likes anything with a halfway plausible plot, and anything with Nina Hartley in it. But we only partake of Adult Entertainment maybe once per year lately.





alexm said:


> My wife's really into home renovation shows.


Count me in on this as well. The last remotely erotic movie my wife chose to rent was "Gone Girl." I haven't slept easily since.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

H and I saw a burlesque performer at the Everything About Sex Show in Toronto. It was very hot and very pro woman. I'd definitely go see a full length burlesque show.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Usually a more classy and realistic, but only somewhat erotic story, like some mad men episodes used to get my W going.

Many years before that porn worked, although while watching it she said it did not turn her on.

Tamat


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

LongParFour said:


> what are some good resources for couples friendly, or female friendly erotica or pornography?


My personal porn folder, but sorry I'm not sharing.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

browser said:


> My personal porn folder, but sorry I'm not sharing.


New Sensations (googles it) has some couples films that seem to fit the mold. My wife watches about 20 minutes but I had to watch the whole thing to see how it ended. I'm highly suspicious that the masseur was not really Swedish. :grin2:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

Voltaire2013 said:


> New Sensations (googles it) has some couples films that seem to fit the mold. My wife watches about 20 minutes but I had to watch the whole thing to see how it ended. I'm highly suspicious that the masseur was not really Swedish. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fake Swedes are a thing for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

LongParFour said:


> what are some good resources for couples


 @LongParFour if you want something to crank up the heat in the bedroom and do all the erotic work for the two of you, that you wife will approve of, so that each of you can just lay there in ecstasy holding each other...

...well, I don't have this guys phone number, this is the kind of guy you need to contact and have him custom build you a bed for your master bedroom! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYtsbkRxv-M

Badsanta


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Just have sex! If you prefer movies or porn, video yourselves and watch it another time.
> 
> Be a doer, not a viewer.


*I'd absolutely puke if saw myself in an X-rated home movie! Not that I'm unappealing, but some folks are far better suited in making these films than I ever would be!

Now if the old lady is up to watching some nice X-Art film, then I certainly wouldn't deny her the privilege!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

